# What is your dog thinking?



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

This could be a fun thread. Post a pic of your dog and along with it put the thought you feel what the dog is thinking at the time the pic was taken.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

how do you put the comment bubble on it?


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Photobucket, it's part of the editing feature. Just when you do it make sure to save it as a copy unless you dont want to keep the original the same.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't have photobucket .... so, I will just write it above the pic ....

Enough pictures .... can we get to the cake already?


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

NAH NAH NAH ... Me gots a kitty!!!


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

MrsJohnnyG said:


>


SO CUTE .... love it


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

If I thinks real hard, ball will come to me.


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

I love sleepin next to my best buddy! (stuffed puppy)


----------



## Raggs715 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

IT'S NOT WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE.


----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

How cute!
I hope I get to play one of these days. 
(My camera cable has run away from home...)


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

These are so cute and funny! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

Back when he was sick and couldn't take the flash...


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Lolas_Dad said:


> This could be a fun thread. Post a pic of your dog and along with it put the thought you feel what the dog is thinking at the time the pic was taken.


Is that a Cavalier? Very cute!


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Bonn1997 said:


> Is that a Cavalier? Very cute!


Japanese Chin. Thanks


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Not a mind reader...We took a break from moving in and were having hot dogs. She _really_ wanted one! She gives me this canine Svengali look any time she smells hot dog.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

I highly doubt that Lola was actually thinking this...well at least the surgery part. I'm sure she did want me to hurry up though. Pictured below is the latest weekly entry in the Anamigo pet photo contest


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is mine


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Cute thread! Here's a couple of mine...


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Ahhh... sunshine warmth. Haven't felt it all winter....


----------



## im_nice1 (Mar 12, 2009)

What is this sneaker doing over here? I had absolutely nothing to do with it!!


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

This was an easy one for me to post.........


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Calystazura (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)




----------

